

Lean Startup 101 - ttpva
http://swombat.com/2011/2/7/lean-startup-101

======
blazzar
Please can you kill your Chrome IE plugin popup (on IE7), if I had an
alternative way of browsing your site on a corporate machine I already would
do, dropping a massive popup covering the content that I can't get past
doesn't help.

~~~
swombat
Sorry man, I'm doing my little bit to help encourage the death of IE7 by
applying the Chrome Frame plugin. I _am_ being ideological about it, yes.

Look at it this way: if everyone did this, IE would die a quick death.

